
MicroPython on the BBC micro:bit - ntoll
http://ntoll.org/article/story-micropython-on-microbit
======
ntoll
I'm the author of the linked article and involved in bringing Python to the
BBC micro:bit. Happy to answer questions.

~~~
david-given
Can you talk about the hardware at all? Technical details seem really hard to
come by.

e.g. Wikipedia suggests it's got two processors. That's application processor
and a USB I/O processor, right? Which handles mass storage mode and
bootstrapping the applications processor? Does it also provide a debugging
interface, and can it be programmed? Have they exposed any JTAG pins for the
applications processor? Are you required to use their toolchain or can I just
womp something up with gcc and deploy it?

~~~
ntoll
Unfortunately, I can't reveal any more about the hardware than is already in
the public domain already. :-(

Happy to talk about MicroPython.

Sorry.

~~~
yitchelle
Can you talk about what kind of documentation will be released? Data sheet?
programmer's manual? anything at all about the hardware?

~~~
ntoll
Yes, you'll get all the digital assets needed to be able to re-create the
hardware yourself as well as access to the software.

Obviously, we'll be documenting the MicroPython implementation. Other partners
will do their own thing.

------
harel
Is this going to be an ongoing thing? I mean, after the device is distributed
this coming year, will another batch will be sent to the students in the
following year? I'm asking because my son will start secondary school at
September 2016 and I would be very thrilled to have me, i mean - him, play
with one.

~~~
ntoll
The BBC and partners are working together to organise how the legacy will
function. This could include a second drop next year. Others are correct, the
device will be available for the general public to buy. Given the eventual
openness of the plans and resources, you should also be able to order your own
to be fabricated somewhere. ;-)

------
ntoll
BTW... here's a playlist of MicroPython / micro:bit status videos made during
development and at PyCon UK:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzCYc445IVNQimtxAlPpa...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLzCYc445IVNQimtxAlPpaFMtvv8qKSncK)

------
toyg
I tend to get fanboyish around MicroPython, because it dramatically lowers a
lot of barriers between my rough web-plumbing skills and the world of embedded
devices / IoT. Hopefully it will be the same for kids.

On related news, it's great to see the generation that grew up with the BBC
Micro is now fully in charge and understands the power this sort of "social
programs" can have.

~~~
StavrosK
As a web plumber, the Arduino (and Photon and all the other similar platforms)
is very very easy to get started with. With minimal C experience, I made a
mobile phone[1] and the software was, by far, the easy part.

I definitely recommend buying an Arduino or one of the clones that sell for $2
or so.

I'm very excited about MicroPython as well, though, can't wait to buy
something that will run it. (EDIT: at almost $50 per pyboard, it turns out I
_can_ wait :( )

[1]: [http://www.stavros.io/posts/irotary-
saga/](http://www.stavros.io/posts/irotary-saga/)

~~~
mianos
The esp8266 runs it. With WiFi and costs 5 pounds with a USB interface.
(Nodemcu)

~~~
StavrosK
Huh, that's very interesting, thanks! Does it come with MicroPython by
default, or do you flash it?

------
fit2rule
I would have gone with Lua, personally, specifically eLua, but this is still
pretty awesome.. for those who have the micro:bit already, whats it like? Do
any of you guys have experience with giving one to kids and seeing what they
do with it?

I'll get one for my kids eventually .. but for sure, I'd imagine eLua to be
high on the list of things to get running on it.

EDIT: Lua would be better than Python, imho, because it doesn't require an
editor for young minds to harness before they can get working code .. my
experience with my 5 and 8 year old kids is that they absolutely are not
interested in programming if everything has to line up right - as is the case
with Python - but if there are less restrictions imposed on them by the
language, the interest flourishes. To me, while Python is an easy language to
learn, Lua is a better language to start with .. so if I were a micro:bit
user, I'd be putting Lua/eLua on it ..

~~~
pfalcon
> Lua would be better than Python, imho, because it doesn't require an editor

Can you elaborate on this? How does Lua not require an editor? Is it spoken
programming language or something?

~~~
fit2rule
Yeah, I was not quite coherent with that statement: I mean that Lua doesn't
require that you learn to use an editor to line things up properly, a concept
which my 5 and 8 year old kids definitely have an aversion to, since it seems
like trivial nonsense (to them) to have to do formatting to make code work,
having cut their teeth on the BASIC of our 8-bit battlestations set up for the
task.

I just mean, to a new programmer - especially a young one - having to grasp
alignment/editing concept is a stumbling block, and unnecessary when languages
like Lua provide all the same degree of power as Python, and less to learn to
get started..

------
danicampora
Wow! Very nice to see how Damien saved the day with MicroPython!!

~~~
ntoll
Damien is one of the most talented developers I've ever had the pleasure to
collaborate with. Seriously amazing amounts of very clever work have gone into
this.

~~~
danicampora
I agree 100% :-)

~~~
zump
Damien who? Github?

